# F@H question regarding gpu's



## razaron (Nov 19, 2010)

Probably a noobish question but can I use a secondary GPU (Nvidia 8600gs) for folding without using my primary GPU (ATI 5870)? I ask this because if I do it this way I can keep folding even if I'm using my primary GPU for gaming etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes.  You'll want the console GPU2 client & you'll need a shortcut with the '-gpu 1' flag and a separate machine ID


----------

